# Completed but still symptoms



## Bindser29 (Apr 15, 2011)

I was so hopeful when I bought these CDs. I followed the schedule and completed the program. I think it reduced my stress, but I still have bloating every day (my predominant symptom). I have read other people's posts that they have used the program 3 times or more and for some there weren't results until later. Should I start the program again? Is there really hope?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Bindser - Well, as with any treatment method or medication, there are no guarantees, but for really resistant IBS, many have found doing two or three rounds does the trick - but there is no way to know for sure if that will be the case for you. However, since you mention that it might have reduced your stress, that usually is an indication that the program worked on the area that may be the most pressing for you at this time, and later the bloating will be addressed. Bloating is a difficult symptom - some are helped with the sessions, for others it can remain a problem area. Many times improvement can come later on, once the program has been completed.For personal support, call 877-898-2539 or go to the contact page on http://www.healthyaudio.com as the message boards can provide some help, but you can get direct help from Mike or his associates. Certainly, it would not hurt to repeat the program after giving yourself a month to 6 weeks off - but do contact healthy audio if you have specific concerns - they are happy to help!







All the best to you...


----------

